# Yotes today



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Me and a few buddies went out today and pushed some woodlots for yotes, saw one but we didnt bring it down. Plenty of fresh tracks in the areas we were in we just couldn't find the dogs that made them. However having never hunted yotes before it was a a good time. later all


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I've seen six in the last two weeks while driving. They've been pretty active as of late. One pair was mousing in a plowed under corn field at 11:30 in the afternoon way out in the open. Was quite a suprise to me.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm going out Sunday morning. My girlfriends dad has been hearing them lately at night howling so I gonna see what I can call in........Rich


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

The farm where we saw one was absolutely beat up with prints. We found the den and they said they saw seven in the field yesterday or the day before. Anyway yes they are deffinitly moving, we just got skunked today.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

You are going to see them a little more often this time of year, because it is in the middle of the mating season and is a good time to call. Hoping to get out this weekend myself and call a couple places.Dakotaman more than likely the pair you saw were a male and female.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

dakotaman said:


> I've seen six in the last two weeks while driving. They've been pretty active as of late. One pair was mousing in a plowed under corn field at 11:30 in the afternoon way out in the open. Was quite a suprise to me.


Whenever I see them(which is not often) its always in a place and at a time that totally surprises me, in the middle of the day along a freeway or something like that.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i plan on glassing the fields on saturday, hopefully connect


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

There's a dumb one hanging out in a field just south of home depot in Marysville. I've seen it standing around in the field several times lately in broad daylight close to the road.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

supercanoe said:


> There's a dumb one hanging out in a field just south of home depot in Marysville. I've seen it standing around in the field several times lately in broad daylight close to the road.


I seen one at the DQ in Hilliard several years ago munching on some matted up roadkill, he looked a little worse for wear though.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The first 'yotes I ever heard about around Marysville were caught trapping on the airport grounds, right across from the Home Depot ............... that was 1979 !!! I've seen one around that area a couple times this year, but I don't go by there that often. I have access to land not too far from there, but most of it is in city limits since their land grab a few years ago.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> is a good time to call.


What calls would you start with or try? I know from your posts you go quite a bit. How about sequence?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a big dairy farm that is several hundred acres, and another grain farm thats well over a thousand acres with some creeks running through them that i might try to hit up saturday. i've seen a couple coyotes there while hog huntin this summer

bigun, we need to get the girls out to play


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

littleking said:


> bigun, we need to get the girls out to play


Deffinitly. If you got someplace to train Ill bring some birds.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

bring it! i have plenty of places to train!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

LumberJack-Smallmouth-Dakota Get a hold of me if you want to hit the farm for yotes. I'm gonna head down there anyway to get some stuff done, you might as well shoot something. lol


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We had school cancelled on Tuesday so i took out the caller, but i forgot the first rule of using an electronic caller......... make sure it has batteries before u head out. If nothing else, it was a good chance to take a walk in the fresh snow


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> LumberJack-Smallmouth-Dakota Get a hold of me if you want to hit the farm for yotes. I'm gonna head down there anyway to get some stuff done, you might as well shoot something. lol


Sent you a PM


----------

